# Lovely clean teeth at last!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

With two toy dogs, I have to work hard with their teeth. Even with me cleaning them pretty regularly with enzymatic gel, etc they had some build up of tartar - nasty brown rings especially on the canines. A few months ago I started giving them raw bones and raw meat in big chunks, and also PlaqueOff. A few days ago the worst chunk of brown just floated off Poppy's tooth, and today Sophy's have lost all the brown gunk - just a few yellowish marks to work on. So Hurrah! It works! And lovely unsmelly breathe, too. It has taken a while - more like 2 months than one, but I have not been terribly good at remembering to give it to them every day.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

that's great to hear! wish mochi was more tolerant with raw bones and meat - i can only give her raw in small doses otherwise she has tummy issues...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is the PlaqueOff which has done most of it - though I am sure the bones etc have helped. It is very easy, too - just a sprinkle on food or a treat once a day. The only possible issue is that it is made from seaweed, and is therefore too high in iodine to be suitable for dogs with some thyroid problems.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Where can you buy Plaqueoff?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Try googling Proden PlaqueOff (there is another product with a similar name, but it is not made by Proden) - I am sure it must be available in the States. It is available on eBay.co.uk for a lot less than the RRP, but I don't know what the postage would be.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - it is also on Amazon.com and ebay.com - but at those prices it might be cheaper to get it sent from the UK or Europe!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Just this past week someone helped me clean all of my dogs teeth. He had a regular dentist tooth scraper and together we held and calmed the dogs while he scraped. Even my wildchild Strawberry laid limply in his lap at the end. They all decided it wasn't so bad.

That nastly brown stuff scrapes off in big chunks and leaves sparkling white tooth enamel behind.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've heard that if you scrape but don't polish, it can leave a rough surface that encourages the formation of more tartar.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Hm, I hadn't heard that. I guess we'll see. 

Since we got them to calmly accept scraping, they would probably be ok with polishing. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I've used Petzlife toothpaste that's done wonders too. It's made from grapefruit seed. I use it with enzymatic chicken flavored toothpaste, because they don't like the flavor of it, but it really softens the tartar so that it scrapes right off when they chew on knuckle bones. Liberty has actually never had a dental. She's 6, and the vet says her teeth look great. I'm going to put plaqueoff on my list though...always good to have a backup!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I've hand scaled my Yorkie's teeth, but I use polish afterward. He'll be getting a dental soon though (his first at age 9) just to make sure there's nothing under the gumline.


----------

